# so when do you put up your Christmas decorations?



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

With only 5 weeks to go, its gotta be soon?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No young children or grandchildren now, so Christmas week is early enough. [smiley=santa.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Christmas tree and lights went up in my town today, bit early if you ask me, will wait another few weeks myself, bah humbug lol


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Second weekend in December.

Son's birthday on 1st Dec, so he has his cards up for a week, then Xmas decorations go up the weekend after.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a ridiculous tree that takes 4 hours to assemble and decorate so it's going up next week to get the most out of the grafting I'll never see back again :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I put my tree up yesterday afternoon  Spent a couple of hours on it but it needs further 'tweaking', which will be done today. I would've done it next Sunday but I'll be busy, so I've brought it forward a week.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

When the children were little, the entire house turned into a grotto first week in December.

These days - a week before Christmas but this year as we are going to them, probably Christmas Eve as I am working up until then and bloody tenants keep finding things to keep me bloomin busy!


----------



## FatManMotorsport (Nov 23, 2014)

Normally wait until 1st week in December but as I work away a lot I'm going to be away that week so going to do it this week.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Pre-December is just a p*** take, I mean if you were having a real tree it would be bald by Xmas day.

I just cant believe how early the Xmas adverts are on this year, came back off my hols on 10th Nov and there were Xmas adverts. Its all marketing hollocks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Pre-December is just a p*** take, I mean if you were having a real tree it would be bald by Xmas day.
> 
> I just cant believe how early the Xmas adverts are on this year, came back off my hols on 10th Nov and there were Xmas adverts. Its all marketing hollocks


I'm with you Matt bah humbug ;-)

The mrs would put it up at the start if December given the chance :-o if it were my choice it would be the week before then down the week after ;-)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Im going to pin up the lights around the carport next weekend i reckon, then switch on on the 1st.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Week before Christmas is our norm - 12 days of Christmas and all that. Really no need to put it up before! Having said that, I'm not sure we're going to bother with a tree this year given that the dog seems to take everything that isn't nailed down and either chew it to pieces or bury it :x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Put the outside lights up on Wednesday, however that was purely due to available time/assistance, so the lights will NOT be being switched on until Dec 1st as any Xmas decorations on before Dec is just WRONG.

Tree's will probably go up in a couple of weeks as having a real tree as well this year.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

We'll be looking for the pictures!


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

We have a few bits up that we have bought this year but I recon the bulk of it will go up mid December, weekend of 13-14th I guess.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

14th or so will probably be when ours go up too. We're in a new house this year, so the tree will be in a different spot, and will need decorating all the way around, rather than just 2/3 of it!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Kids all grown up so used to put up the decs two weeks before but first grandchild came along last December (24th) so champing at the bit this year. Not sure what the little one will make of the tree but he's already tearing around the place on all fours so he'll probably try to climb it  .

Visited a couple of shops over the past two weekends with him to look at decorations, etc and his eyes nearly popped out of his head. Can't wait.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Her in doors put them up to day me I took the daughter ice skating


----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)

Usually I complain when I see them go up early bit perhaps 1st December is acceptable


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No decs for me this year......I'm being lazy and thats the only reason I've got lol

J
xx


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

a few weeks before christmas until beginning of Jan.. ish


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> No decs for me this year......I'm being lazy and thats the only reason I've got lol
> 
> J
> xx


I'm being lazy too but my daughter's coming for Christmas so may say I was waiting for you to help me  :lol: Oh alright I may do something just before :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Ours have gone up just now.
Middle lads birthday last weekend so he gets his cards up for a week before we start Christmas.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Sat here giving it some thought - only afternoon off I am going to get now until 23rd so best get it done!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

You know it makes sense! 
Crack on while you've got time.
Sir Cliff on the wireless (singing, not scandal!) Chicken stew bubbling in the slow cooker for tonight's grub, couple of Jacobsens Saaz Blonde chilling in the mini fridge! 
Bring it on.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

SWMBO insists we have a bloody tree in the house so I am forced to put It up about the 15th, she would happily have it up weeks earlier though.

Bah humbug. :evil:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Artificial one here, 18 years old this year. Looking a bit sparse to be honest but, hey the qS needs new hoops so looks like it's staying another round! :roll:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

All done - but seems some of my decoration boxes got taken to daughters!

Nice beef curry in slow cooker and bottle of wine chilling ready - going to watch Strictly then sort out a film.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Similar evening here. Full belly, movie night (Gremlins) kids had never seen it, popcorn, all under a duvet on couch.
We'll pass on the reality tv though, monster jellyfish on Nat' Geo' now.


----------

